# Things my father would say if you were upset



## Lon (Jun 19, 2018)

"Don't Get Your Bowels In A Uproar"   

Did your parents have an expression that you remember over others?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2018)

If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2018)

MY  Father  never threatened me.  He was the best father  a  person  could have.  Very patient  with

my sister  and  me.  +  He  was always  able  to  provide us with everything  we  needed,  and

SOMETIMES  wanted.   Sure  miss  him !


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2018)

“Brag’s a good dog, but hang on’s better.”


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!


 That was my mom's favorite also.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2018)

My Dad would rather cut off his own arm than even raise is voice to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2018)

terry123 said:


> That was my mom's favorite also.



We got a similar answer if we ever mentioned that we were bored or had nothing to do!!!

We learned quickly that becoming invisible and staying out of the way was our best defense!

All things considered, my parents did the best they could for us while dealing with their own problems and disappointments. 

I didn't actually realize that until I became an adult and hit a few bumps in the road myself.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2018)

Falcon said:


> MY  Father  never threatened me.  He was the best father  a  person  could have.  Very patient  with
> 
> my sister  and  me.  +  He  was always  able  to  provide us with everything  we  needed,  and
> 
> SOMETIMES  wanted.   Sure  miss  him !


You are a very fortunate man Falcon. 



Ruth n Jersey said:


> My Dad would rather cut off his own arm than even raise is voice to me.


Wow! I’m always amazed that there are fathers like this out there.



Aunt Bea said:


> If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!


A common threat for many. Lol! 

How about?
Shut  up or I’ll give you a thick ear.


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!



My mom's favorite, too! 

It tied with "You're bored? Nothing to do? Well, I can remedy that!"  That was a remedy you _didn't_ want. Boredom was vastly preferable to what she had in mind.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!



I heard that one a lot.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2018)

Falcon said:


> MY  Father  never threatened me.  He was the best father  a  person  could have.  Very patient  with
> 
> my sister  and  me.  +  He  was always  able  to  provide us with everything  we  needed,  and
> 
> SOMETIMES  wanted.   Sure  miss  him !



Same with mine

now, Mom, she could yell
came from a clan of yellers
all ten brothers and sisters

her favorite;

'Don't make me come back there!!'


----------



## JFBev (Jun 20, 2018)

"What are you going to to about it?"

Rats. . .that meant I had to find a solution to my own problem.

Next favorite:  "The intellect rules"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you want something to cry about I'll give you something to cry about!



My mother used to say that to me too sometimes, my father never threatened me or spanked me, my mom did all that, luckily not too often and never severe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mother used to say that to me too sometimes, my father never threatened me or spanked me, my mom did all that, luckily not too often and never severe.



Sounds like a case of good cop bad cop, LOL!!!

I always feel bad when I hear a mom say, _wait __til__ your father gets home!_ 

Poor dad!!!


----------

